# reicht mein gerät dafür?



## fischfan112 (2. Dezember 2006)

hallo biggamer
ein kumpel von mir hat eine 3 wöchige reise nach kuba gewonnen und mich dazu eingeladen um dort tarmpons barrakudas und was es sonst noch da gibt zu ärgern.
nun meine frage ..ich habe eine 50LBS rute mit einer multirolle die ca. 300m 40mm schnur fasst darauf habe ich eine fireline cristal mit 45kg tragkraft.
reicht das aus um dort die fische zu bezwingen?


----------



## Uwe_H (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*



fischfan112 schrieb:


> hallo biggamer
> ein kumpel von mir hat eine 3 wöchige reise nach kuba gewonnen und mich dazu eingeladen um dort tarmpons barrakudas und was es sonst noch da gibt zu ärgern.
> nun meine frage ..ich habe eine 50LBS rute mit einer multirolle die ca. 300m 40mm schnur fasst darauf habe ich eine fireline cristal mit 45kg tragkraft.
> reicht das aus um dort die fische zu bezwingen?



Das muss ich jetzt mal zitieren um es zu sichern für die BFF!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

Für Ta*m*pons ziemlich schweres Gerät - 45kg Tragkraft hat das für gewöhnlich werksseitig montierte Blaue Bändchen nicht- eher weniger!

|muahah: TATÜTATAA!


Ich weiß zwar nicht wie tolerant Kubanische Frauen reagieren wennste Ihnen mit derartigem Geschirr und 12/0 er Haken++ zuleibe rückst

hierzulande würden aber alle schreiend davonlaufen!

TOLLER VERSCHREIBER!!! Gratulation:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

#h In Cuba, zumindest in Varadera, wo ich war , wird dir das ganze Gerät an Board gestellt, alles im Preis inklusive, .. d.h. ich würde selbst nichts mitnehmen.#h 


off topic:



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Für Ta*m*pons ziemlich schweres Gerät - 45kg Tragkraft hat das für gewöhnlich werksseitig montierte Blaue Bändchen nicht- eher weniger!
> 
> |muahah: TATÜTATAA!
> 
> ...


 


Ich lese in dem Beitrag von @fischman112 und von @Uwe_H:
*tarmpons* *#c ,* aber vielleicht sollte ich mal zu Fielmann gehen und mir eine Brille holen*|kopfkrat ...*
irgendwie wir diese Jagd auf Boardferkel *|peinlich*


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

Hi!

Naja für "Silverkings" reicht ne gute schwere Hechtrute,
eine stabile Rolle die mit 300 meter 0,45 Mono bespult ist ok!
Und Cudas kannst du damit auch locker drillen und landen.
Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben  und so leicht wie *möglich* aber so schwer wie *nötig* fischen!

Na dann Petri Heil,hookem...
Gruss dog....


----------



## fischfan112 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

ich bin halt´n kleiner optimist was das angeln angeht@plaa sawai^^
aber naja ...wir haben nen guide für 2 wochen (nämlich mein kumpel) der kennt die küste wo wir hinfahren sehr gut der ist nämlich kubaner , war selber schon 5 mal in dem ort wo wir hinfahren und hat dort auch gefischt hab den nur noch nicht nach dem gerät gefragt weil der immer sehr komische kombis benutzt^^(bsp: zanderrute 2,70 lang 150gr wurfgewicht^^...naja wenn mal soviel rum vernichtet kann das schonmal vorkommen^^)außerdem hat er die reise durch zufall gewonnen und mich nimmt er durch zufall mit


----------



## Torbi123 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

Häh- Zanderrute mit 150gramm wurfgewicht???? was ist das denn fürn humbug??? oder geht ne Stippe nun auch zum fliegenfischen?? hab ich was verpasst???

egal, ist ein alter Beitrag aber das mußte ich mal losweren..

Torben


----------



## Leif (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: reicht mein gerät dafür?*

Hi.

Das ist ne spezielle Rute für Brndungszander.


----------

